

How Using Periscope Got My PGA Tour Media Credential Revoked - bootload
https://medium.com/the-cauldron/how-using-periscope-got-me-kicked-off-covering-the-pga-tour-1ea37ffac209

======
bayonetz
When I'm driving, bikers are annoying. When I'm biking, of course, I hate
drivers. Similar thing here. I can empathize with wanting to control a product
and public image. At the same time as an individual person out living in the
world, it incenses me to be censored or restricted in what I can share about
my own real-time experiences. The PGA, the boxing match they mention, etc. -
no one will ever think it's cool or ok to censor people who want to take
photos or streams or whatever of their life as it happens. I always wonder,
are they (PGA, etc.) aware how slimy it feels and just do it anyway? Is it
truly just lost on who ever is calling the shots or what?

